# 10Dhs Haircuts



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So I had to get my hair trimmed (got to look even more handsome than I am in anticipation for this evenings shenanigans...), so called into a clip joint rolleyes in Ajman on my way into work. 
In there for nearly an hour, coffee, head massage, razor on the neck, the full works. 10Dhs. I gave him 20. 
A few locals were in there too listening to hip-hop on their phones, 3 different tunes blasting out, all trying to out-do the other. 
All in all a very surreal experience. 
Again. 
Was it worth it? Looks OK to me.

Sorted.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So I had to get my hair trimmed (got to look even more handsome than I am in anticipation for this evenings shenanigans...), so called into a clip joint rolleyes in Ajman on my way into work.
> In there for nearly an hour, coffee, head massage, razor on the neck, the full works. 10Dhs. I gave him 20.
> A few locals were in there too listening to hip-hop on their phones, 3 different tunes blasting out, all trying to out-do the other.
> All in all a very surreal experience.
> ...


Glad to see you're putting in the effort, don't want rif-raf attending


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Just don't get upset if we don't notice


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

****** of the lot of you, I'm devilishly handsome, my mirror tells me that all the time....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ****** of the lot of you, I'm devilishly handsome, my mirror tells me that all the time....



"Mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the most deluded of them all? "



-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ****** of the lot of you, I'm devilishly handsome, my mirror tells me that all the time....


Don't know why you bothered! You have some unpaid debts and once I'm done with you, you won't be looking handsome for much longer! 

P.S You might like to hire a big, burly bodyguard today!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ****** of the lot of you, I'm devilishly handsome, my mirror tells me that all the time....


Another one who is a legend in his own imagination...............what is it with the hombre's on this Forum? I've yet to see one who made me go weak at the knee's!!


----------

